# Eggs or not?



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

So, I believe my betta spawned but I am not sure. I took pictures of the bubbles and my male spends a lot of time under it maintaining it, even without the female in. Her fins are almost completely gone and she can't swim right. And my male was not aggressive at all when I put them together. That's why I think they spawned. So, it's been about a day now, but I can't tell if there are eggs or not underneath the almond leaf. How long should I wait until I see tails from underneath it? I think they spawned Saturday Morning.

Pics:







and one taken today:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's very hard to tell from the pictures...
Sit and watch him under the nest. 
If there's eggs, he'll be picking them off the bubbles with his mouth and spitting them back up again.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i did see him poke through some bubbles and put them in another place. i just touched the leaf and immediately he came up to me. it is wierd though because i got mystery snails and he doesnt mind them being on the leaf. do they take out the bad babies and eat them or why doesn't he mind them being on it. i put the female back in to see what he would do and when she came near his nest, he kept pecking her and i rushed to take her out. just got her in time before he demolished her. that is why i really think i have eggs. but couldn't i see bodies or eyes by now? its been over a day and i still can't see eggs or anything. i have a good eye as well. but the way he keeps maintaining the nest makes me wonder. in the first picture, you see that white bulky stuff nearest the leaf? that's the only place where i can see eggs maybe since it's a bunch of white and not clear. or is that just a ton of bubbles smushed together! shouldn't i see tails by the end of tomorrow or tuesday?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought you said you WEREN'T GOING TO BREED. Everyone advised against it, and you STILL did it?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I thought you said you WEREN'T GOING TO BREED. Everyone advised against it, and you STILL did it?


But everyone also knew he wouldnt listen which he continuously demonstrates:|


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Shaking my head... gaaaaah.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw that but when you have many layers of bubles on a nest, it'll give you that white look.
If you had eggs you would be able to see some just below the surface of the bubles.
You might have taken the female out too soon when the male was still working on his nest. I had a male that would pay his complete attention to his nest and run off the female until he was entirely satisfied with his work which usually involved covering most of the half of the tank with bubbles... then he would go get the female.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i moved the leaf around once, and it touched the wall. i saw 2 white eggs pop free. i know what the eggs look like because my female once spent a ton on her own. i can't put her back in because she is destroyed and can't swim right. would the male be under his nest the ENTIRE time? he goes and checks on it every now and then. when i took the female out, the male was under his nest the entire time. she was hiding in my ornament. he would leave and go flare at her every like 5 minutes. is there anyway to tell if i got eggs. i really think i do. i just looked and i see an inch of hair string coming from middle of leaf. is this just from my java moss? any other HELP here and not criticism.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well my female just died today. i saw her standing frozen doing a headstand with her eyes closed. this male was so not aggressive at all compared to my old betta which was very aggressive. i really hope they spawn now. how long will i have to wait.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

O.O


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought you said she DIED. They can't spawn if she's dead.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

she died today i had her in a seperate tank. i cant tell if there are eggs or not! and now i cant do it again because i got no female!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe its the fish gods trying to tell you something.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

It amazes me that you would even let your female get so beat up to the point that she died. Apparently the pair were not introduced correctly, nor were they conditioned properly. You probably will not have eggs either because you have pestered the male too much by touching the tank at all; he has probably already eaten the eggs. If you had done your homework, you would know that once the two have spawned you DO NOT touch the tank or the male until you take him out. It stresses him and he eats the eggs. 

I was prepared to breed just this past weekend, and the pair just never showed the proper signs while the female was in her separate jar in the breeding tank , and even though I had been waiting over a month to breed them, I took her out and put her back into her tank because I KNEW that nothing good would be accomplished by being impatient. 

You should really visit Mr. Vampire's website. The first line on his breeding page would prove to you that you are not suitable to breed; you are doing this for all the wrong reasons.

There is my rant.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I cannot believe that you killed your female through improper conditioning, and all you can think about is whether or not she spawned! You completely disregarded her life and well-being just because you were way too eager to breed. You are not acting responsibly enough to even _have_ fish, let alone breed them.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I'm not going to be nice anymore. You think it's okay to treat your fish this way so you can get amusement out of watching them breed? No, it's NOT okay. You said you didn't want anymore criticism, but I don't think you get it. These are innocent lives you are dealing with. If you can't listen to the criticism, then DON'T have pets!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

the only reason why he got so aggressive is because they were done spawning. all she would do was hide in the ornament when he was tending the nest. i read somewhere that this happens when she is done spawning. and the only reason why he damaged her so much is because i never knew that they spawned. they must have done it overnight or something when i didnt see, i left them privacy because i hear your supposed to do that. my male wasnt aggressive at all, but i hear he gets very aggressive to her after they are done, which i didnt realize that because i was still waiting for a spawn to happen. it usually only takes 2 hours right? i left them for like almost 2 days without checking on them until i finally saw her hide all the time and not come out at all. she was perfectly fine. are eggs white in the nest or a brown color? argh. my female was super healthy and conditioned enough.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Quit making excuses! You weren't ready, and you know it. Your excuses just sound lame.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

You left them for two days??? Without even checking?? You are supposed to take her out immediately after spawning for a number of reasons, that being one of them. I'm pretty sure you don't have any eggs, sorry.
Also, if you are still asking dumb questions like that, you are obviously NOT ready!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

so can i mess up the bubble nest and start feeding him again?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh mylanta.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thats a yes?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

because i want to use the tank for my guppies and stop this breeding nonsense so i dont waste more money or lives. how sure areyoui dont have eggs


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

That's a "give up"


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah i amjustgonnakeepmyguppies now. its not worth it. people wont buy my fish. its not worth it all this trouble, its too way too hard to breed beetas. and guppies self multiply so i think i will have fun with them instead of wasting my time and money andheart onbreeding betta. the end.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Why are you so set on breeding?! You can enjoy Bettas WITHOUT breeding.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

It's not like guppies are asexual or something, they still breed, and it's hard to find somewhere to sell guppies, even more so than bettas.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well its too hard to breed betta. itried andtried. my female died and ialready spent near 70 dollars for breeding pair fish and all i got left is my male mustard gas. i really wanted to see them spawn, etc but i just cant seem to get to that stage no matter what i try. i have 3f 3m guppies so they should breed just fine. icant spend any more money on bettas, its just too hard.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

and frustrating.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

WHY do you have to breed ANYTHING?! Can't you just enjoy your fish without breeding? If you can't, then you shouldn't even consider keeping fish!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

You need to have more females than male guppies together otherwise they will kill each other. Trust me. I had 4F and 3M and one of the males was STILL aggressive to the others. As my fish expert told me, "guppies can get nasty"
Stop breeding.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Note, when I say aggressive, I mean he killed the other two males.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i just like watching babies and i wanted too see them hatch, etc.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok yall need to cool off. yeh he went against everything u told him and yeh it didnt work and resulted in the death of the female but come on guys ease up already this is harassment. yeh he went about the breeding all wrong but come on already.

Justin, sorry it didnt work for you. some people find it easy others find it hard.
you could always look around your area for anyone selling unsexed juvies if you just want to watch them grow but they wont be tiny babies.
i mean the breeder i just got my new nine 3 month olds off as selling unsexed babies 10 for $5.00 because he had 5 spawns of 200+ fish and was making room for the smaller ones They were the same spawn i bought from just woould have been ten that havent shown their sex yet..



NB: My fish were already sexed, i picked 2 boys and 7 girls already coloured up and pretty like


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> all i got left is my male mustard gas.


What happened to your other male? The one you said was too aggressive to breed?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not trying to attack the kid, but as a farm owner, it's frustrating to see someone taking breeding of any animal so lightly. Situations like this kind of hit home a bit; it's terrible trying to create life and see it destroyed. 

For someone that just wants to watch babies grow up, that is a great suggestion Abby, that's awesome that you had that opportunity.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

if i had a place to buy juvies that would be awesome. then i wouldnt need to go through all this frustration on trying to spawn them. i just want to see them grow, etc. then if i want to breed a few down the line i would. would you mind shipping me like 10 babies for 15.00 shipped? i will end all breeding until 2012 so i have enough time to research.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i got all this food and everything else for the babies and now i got none...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

@ justin: um im in australia. 

@ chelsea: my kids are three months old and my six other boys are bit older, so im seeing them coming along nicely, the little girls have their breeding stripes and very eggy, ive got two spawns in mind in about 2-3 months ill do them both at once


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The threads this guy posts are always so funny to read lol. I saw his other VT male for sale on AB for $1... So maybe that indicates where it went. Anyhoo, lesson to be learned this time around: Check on your spawning bettas periodically. Take note of the female's condition and remove her when she has sustained too much damage. Error on the safe side by removing her early.

I give you this info cuz you had said you were giving up on breeding earlier but still did it... So I have a feeling you aren't done attempting yet lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> i will end all breeding until 2012 so i have enough time to research.


This says hes not quite finished.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> The threads this guy posts are always so funny to read lol. I saw his other VT male for sale on AB for $1... So maybe that indicates where it went. Anyhoo, lesson to be learned this time around: Check on your spawning bettas periodically. Take note of the female's condition and remove her when she has sustained too much damage. Error on the safe side by removing her early.
> 
> I give you this info cuz you had said you were giving up on breeding earlier but still did it... So I have a feeling you aren't done attempting yet lol



See my above post, im not skilled enough to mulit quote haha


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

To clarify: I don't mean the situation is funny!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm speechless.....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to cry right now. My heart goes out to those poor fish.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh yeah....

http://cdn.theurbandaily.com/files/2010/09/michael-jackson-eating-popcorn.gif


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am so disappointed. This is just sad. That poor female.. and your selling your other male just because breeding didnt work out? Wow. I feel sorry for any living animal you keep. If you want to breed so bad, wait to grow up and get yourself a girlfriend. No need to harm fish for that.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> Oh yeah....
> 
> http://cdn.theurbandaily.com/files/2010/09/michael-jackson-eating-popcorn.gif



I dont care who you are, that right there is funny!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're not supposed to EVER stick your hand in a breeding tank with a male betta and a nest full of eggs!!That will stress him out and he'll probably end up eating all the eggs. They need to be left alone until it's time to remove the male.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i gave my old male away to a local person. the female is the only fish that died. i thought the male was super nice to her but for some reason she might have been tooready to breed andhewasntyetidontknow


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Abby said:


> I dont care who you are, that right there is funny!


lol! I was hoping it would work so everyone could see it without clicking the link, but the file size was too big :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> i gave my old male away to a local person. the female is the only fish that died. i thought the male was super nice to her but for some reason she might have been tooready to breed andhewasntyetidontknow


PLEASE don't breed. Not trying to be mean but you really don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## stallionbetta (Feb 21, 2011)

*remove male*

I just removed my male betta its been 3 days they seem ok but are mainly on bottom what now/ are they ok?:-?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

stallionbetta said:


> I just removed my male betta its been 3 days they seem ok but are mainly on bottom what now/ are they ok?:-?


You should make your own thread so we can ask you questions about your set-up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bettafish15 said:


> You should make your own thread so we can ask you questions about your set-up.


Agreed.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> PLEASE don't breed. Not trying to be mean but you really don't know what you are talking about.


Doesn't matter if you are mean,because this hobo will NOT listen!I can't believe he has the courage to actually come on here after all that advice he turned down.I feel very sorry for your pets.Man, I can't believe I was actually on his side.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ay dios mio!!

Look.. unless I'm mistaken your a kid right? Like not old enough to properly understand life and death and being responsible for those two things? I suggest you forget about breeding anything for a long time. Long enough for you to be able to appreciate fish for the beautiful creatures they are and stop looking at them as a novelty item. You want to see babies grow up? Well let me tell you that the way your going about it your going to be extremely lucky if you ever get fry. So instead of saying you wont breed until such and such date why dont you just say that you won't breed until your ready.. until you don't have to come here or any other betta forum asking if you have eggs in the nest or whether you should pull your female out or whether they are conditioned enough. All those questions should be answered before you even think about breeding.

I know theres a lot of young breeders on here but not everyone is mature enough to take it on. Its a lot more work than people over the internet make it seem. A lot of the time the answers to your questions will be "you just have to know"... basically what that means is you have to have an intuition. You have to know your fish well enough that you can tell when they're done spawning or when they're ready to breed or when the male has eggs he's tending to. Nothing in breeding is cut and dry and there is no one right answer... that is why many people get so frustrated because they are being told a million different conflicting things and don't know what they should believe. Until you can sort all that out for yourself and proceed wiht whatever method(s) work best for you I highly recommend you forget breeding and focus on another aspect of fish keeping like keeping your fish healthy and learning about diseases and treatments or planted tanks. There are many non-breeding venues of fish keeping you can explore.

That's just my 0.25c (because my opinions worth more than two cent ;-)). I honestly and truly believe you want the best for your fish. I just don't think you quite understand how you are going about it wrongly. Believe me when I say I understand wanting to breed. I'm not breeding right now and it almost kills me to see everyone with their spawn threads because I love breeding so much, but as much as I love it I know breeding right now would not only be a bad decision for me, but a dangerous decision for my fish. Always be able to put the love and care of your fish first, before any of your personal wants.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know this. but think about all the fish they kill for us to eat. i know that doesnt mean anything and i still do wish i had my female yet. she was definately ready to breed, but maybe she was too ready when he wasnt quite ready with his nest,and thats why she got torn up. but her vertical stripes were soo strong and vast that it shouldnt have been a problem. my male might have also been too young as well.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

here are my guppies. i got sent babies and one adult. misleading ad on aquabid. oh well, the babies are super cute. and btw, my bbs hatcher works awesome, they sit right by it waiting for bbs.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

You don't even seem to care about your female at all. You're not upset that you lost a pet, you're upset that you can't try to breed right now. Please don't buy any more fish or try to breed; your priorities are _not_ in the right place. These are living creatures that can suffer and feel pain. You either don't realize that, or you don't care. In either case, you are not responsible enough to have fish, let alone breed them.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Really?Now ur gonna be killing guppies too?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

:frustrated:

why oh why on earth do you persist? really? dont you understand or are you one of those young kids that get absorbed in violent video games and make spontaneous decisions because it tickles your fancy at that given moment regardless of consequences? the answer Yes


Rahh! forget i said anything its only in one ear and out the other


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> :frustrated:
> 
> why oh why on earth do you persist? really? dont you understand or are you one of those young kids that get absorbed in violent video games and make spontaneous decisions because it tickles your fancy at that given moment regardless of consequences? the answer Yes


 Thank you.This guy is driving me nuts!I think we should try to get him blocked or whatever.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Thank you.This guy is driving me nuts!I think we should try to get him blocked or whatever.


I agree, I've had enough of him. Everyone here just wants to _help _and to see the results of him not listening being thrown in our faces is irritating as heck.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> i know this. but think about all the fish they kill for us to eat. i know that doesnt mean anything and i still do wish i had my female yet. she was definately ready to breed, but maybe she was too ready when he wasnt quite ready with his nest,and thats why she got torn up. but her vertical stripes were soo strong and vast that it shouldnt have been a problem. *my male might have also been too young as well.*


NO he wasn't. I saw which one you bought on Aquabid, Definitely not too young. Like we have said 758765786i8 times, YOU WERE IRRESPONSIBLE AND DIDN'T LISTEN TO ANYONE.

"think about all the fish they kill for us to eat"
What does this even mean? That it is okay for your fish to die in the name of irresponsible breeding? People HAVE to kill the fish so we can eat and stay alive. In NO WAY does it make it okay for you to have killed your female. 

Yes, that is harsh, but YOU were responsible for her death.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

That poor female  If only someone else on this site would have bought her instead, she would have lived a happy life. As many people have said you are just too immature to breed, and don't know or comprehend what breeding bettas is about and how to do it. 

Just because a female has breeding bars, DOESN'T mean she is ready to breed, or that she WILL breed. My female VT's are always sporting breeding bars, and they haven't seen a male for months. Now yes I'm sure they'd love to have a male wrap them tenderly and have babies, but just because they want to, doesn't mean imma let them. 

Now this is what you need to do. I'll list it out in steps so you can comprehend. 

1.) Never breed Betta's until you are at least 18. (Maybe not even then.)

2.) Don't breed anything for at least 3 months, until all the fish that you have are healthy and happy. 

3.) Stop being a troll.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

1. i am 26
2. im not going to
3. im not a troll.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you're older than me, yet you listen alot worse than me. :/ i'm 23, gonna be 24 this year. i'd LOVE to breed bettas! i'd love to see Cup have babies and pass on his amazing fins. i'd LOVE to breed Chappy, my marble Dragon HMPK, i'd love to breed Caroline, my Cambodian female. yet, i don't. why? because, i'm not ready. i can't handle all the babies, or get the proper equipment. i know alot about breeding. i know pretty much what to look for in both male, and female bettas. i know that VTs are far too common right now, and many from pet stores(about the only place you'll find them in my area) have bad genetics. same with CTs right now. i know that i'll need a huge tank for the babies to grow out in, and i don't have that right now. i know i'll possibly have hundreds of babies i'll have to raise, jar, and find homes for. that, my friend, is responsible. yeah, i LOVED raising Chappy. i got her at four weeks old, and she was still just a light-cream-colored speck with big eyes when i got her. i loved watching her grow. i got excited when i could see her little fins, and when she colored up. i nearly cried with joy when i found out she was a female. i'd love to raise more babies, but i'm not gonna breed just for that. :/

you, my friend, were irresponsible. you did NOT take the advice you got, both here and on the other forum. instead of taking the advice you got, you did things your own way, now an innocent female is dead because of you. i, too, gave you advice! i told you not to put your female back with the male until she was healed. know what that does? breaks the trust. you're getting fussed at because you went against all the advice you did. it's like, telling a child not to touch the hot stove, then he does it anyways, and continues to touch it despite being told again and again not to! you stressed your female so badly by trying to breed her again and again and again, to the point where she got beaten up and died because of it. instead of saying "i wanna breed Guppies now! they're easier!", how about not? learn more. i'm sure that Guppy breeding is far more complex than you think.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks lurimel your post was very helpful.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So how about you actually listen to us for a change, if you found that post "very helpful"?


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I like violent video games. D:

But I take good care of my fishy babies.

Also, js, aren't you sad that you are the reason your female died? Just askin'.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Betta Slave said:


> So how about you actually listen to us for a change, if you found that post "very helpful"?




hahahaha ... :rofl: just like all the other times he said a post was helpful ?
its like talking to one of my 7 yr old cousins


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it was helpful? i, personally, thought i came off as kinda rude. >.> was it helpful, guys and gals? o.0

the people on this, and the other forum, aren't rude people at all. they're just annoyed with the fact that you came to them, asking for advice, then turned around and DIDN'T FOLLOW ONE BIT OF IT! they're also a bit annoyed at the fact that you don't see to give two licks that your female died. whenever ANY of my bettas die, i'm heartbroken and actually cry for them. even my walmart betta, who i only had for a grand total of one full day, and part of a day. i cried when i saw he'd died, because he's a living creature who deserved better than what Walmart gave him.

ask yourself this about any fish or creature you plan to breed:

do you have homes for all the babies? be they dogs, cats, birds, or fish, you need homes for the babies. if not, don't breed them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh brother!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is getting really... I don't even have a word for it. These people know what their talking about. You should really take their advice and stop telling people their posts are 'helpful.' -.-


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> 1. i am 26
> 2. im not going to
> 3. im not a troll.


26???!! I agree you sound like a 7 yr old... 9 at the oldest. Go buy a truck or something to mess with lol. Now I don't feel bad hurting your feelings w hard advice. You're a grown boy, sorta.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I think it's hilarious that he's 26, and Mr. Vampire (who i think is one of the most experieced on this forum) is in his teens (if I'm not mistaken). 

Just goes to show that age ain't nothing but a number.
I think 1f2f had a very good point on the subject and it just went ignored. 

And again, guppies can be just as vicious, you said some of them are babies? Just wait till the grow up, if they aren't properly housed together, they will get vicious!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow this fool is 26? Oh this made my day! 

Also thee whole pos I was thinking: learnhowtouuseaspacebar.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, MrVamp. LOL.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

spacebar is broke....


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> spacebar is broke....


but looks to be working fine now....


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

C'mon guys. Ditch the thread.

Though it does make me sad that I have to be like "Remember that thread I told you about?" to my friend and tell her that the second female that was tried died. :/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Can we close the thread?? Pretty please. All it's doing is flooding my inbox with updates and constantly pushing other threads down (much more interesting and informative ones at that).


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Can we close the thread?? Pretty please. All it's doing is flooding my inbox with updates and constantly pushing other threads down (much more interesting and informative ones at that).


I second the above motion :thumbsup:


----------

